# I just thought of a brilliant idea



## roadfix

....using my old, round wrought iron patio table and a Weber Smokey Joe charcoal grill.


----------



## Andy M.

WOW, that'a a great idea!


----------



## roadfix

I just didn't want to lose my thought so I just put it here....   
If the idea is feasible I'll document it here, pictures and all.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Pics or it didn't happen. Lol


----------



## jennyema

But is it painted ???


----------



## roadfix

This is my next project.....  it will require cutting, welding, and of course, painting.
I'm going to lose sleep over this tonight just imagining how it's gonna turn out....


----------



## roadfix

Here's what I'm thinking of doing...
I'm going to cut out a hole in the middle of the steel patio table, reinforce it with a steel collar, and drop my Weber Smokey Joe charcoal grill into it.     I'm turning this spare patio table into a Korean BBQ / Japanese Yakiniku table.


----------



## Vinylhanger

that's a brilliant idea.  That would be awesome for kababs.


----------



## Just Cooking

Seems a good idea... Looking forward to finished pics...  

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

Nice


----------



## roadfix

Vinylhanger said:


> That would be awesome for kababs.




Yes, most definitely!    
Here's an old, yakitori photo from several years ago, and that's the same actual Smokey Joe grill I'm using for this project.


----------



## di reston

To me your idea is awsome! I'd love to do the same thing. Not only will it work brilliantly, it also brings friends round the table. How great is that!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## roadfix

di reston said:


> To me your idea is awsome! I'd love to do the same thing. Not only will it work brilliantly, it also brings friends round the table. How great is that!



Well, that's the whole idea....the communal thing.    You cook, drink, talk, drink, eat....in that order, and repeat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Great work, roadfix! We have some friends who did something similar to this for crab-picking parties. Sit around the table picking bushels of blue crabs and toss the shells into the center of the table [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Well, that's the whole idea....the communal thing.    You cook, drink, talk, drink, eat....in that order, and repeat.


*AND* give a cooking lesson to friends who need one! Win Win!!


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Here's what I'm thinking of doing...
> I'm going to cut out a hole in the middle of the steel patio table, reinforce it with a steel collar, and drop my Weber Smokey Joe charcoal grill into it.     I'm turning this spare patio table into a Korean BBQ / Japanese Yakiniku table.



When dinner is over, you could put a round cast iron or stainless pizza pan over the grill and put containers of melted milk chocolate, peanut butter chocolate and marshmallow fluff chocolate on it - fondue! Have brownies and pound cake for dipping


----------



## tenspeed

GotGarlic said:


> Great work, roadfix! We have some friends who did something similar to this for crab-picking parties. Sit around the table picking bushels of blue crabs and toss the shells into the center of the table [emoji2]
> View attachment 26750


Also available ready made from the store.....

Bayou Classic Seafood Party Table - Barbour International 300-440


----------



## GotGarlic

tenspeed said:


> Also available ready made from the store.....
> 
> Bayou Classic Seafood Party Table - Barbour International 300-440


That's a lot of food for one person!


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> When dinner is over, you could put a round cast iron or stainless pizza pan over the grill and put containers of melted milk chocolate, peanut butter chocolate and marshmallow fluff chocolate on it - fondue! Have brownies and pound cake for dipping



By the time these types of dinner (more drinking than eating) is over we would be too drunk to do anything else ....


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> By the time these types of dinner (more drinking than eating) is over we would be too drunk to do anything else ....  [emoji38]


Just throw brownies and pound cake at everyone, then


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

(In my best hopefull, 6 year old imitation voice) I want one!


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Here's what I'm thinking of doing...
> I'm going to cut out a hole in the middle of the steel patio table, reinforce it with a steel collar, and drop my Weber Smokey Joe charcoal grill into it.     I'm turning this spare patio table into a Korean BBQ / Japanese Yakiniku table.



I have actually seen something like this using a Smokey Joe. Great idea. That style of cooking/eating is a lot of fun. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> I have actually seen something like this using a Smokey Joe. Great idea. That style of cooking/eating is a lot of fun.
> 
> CD



Mounting a full sized Weber kettle in a DIY cart/table is common.   But I don't think I've seen anyone build a Korean style BBQ table using a Smokey Joe. 

Several years ago I built a custom bench for my 22" Weber.   Here's that photo:


----------



## Just Cooking

roadfix said:


> Mounting a full sized Weber kettle in a DIY cart/table is common.   But I don't think I've seen anyone build a Korean BBQ table using a Smokey Joe.
> 
> Several years ago I built a custom bench for my 22" Weber.   Here's that photo:




Great setup... I really miss grilling...  

Ross


----------



## medtran49

Just playing devil's advocate here, have you thought about any tall(er) friends who need lots of leg room?  Especially with getting drunk.  Don't want anybody to get burned.  Shielding of some kind?  It sounds like a great idea, but not being able to see it in real life, just wondering how much clearance you have.


----------



## roadfix

medtran49 said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, have you thought about any tall(er) friends who need lots of leg room?  Especially with getting drunk.  Don't want anybody to get burned.  Shielding of some kind?  It sounds like a great idea, but not being able to see it in real life, just wondering how much clearance you have.


Yes, thanks, I already thought about that.  I will install a surround made of expanded metal.    
Also with my little grand kids at the table safety is my ultimate concern.


----------



## roadfix

The grill will sit lower than what you see here.   I've been enlarging the hole slowly to where I want it.   A one-inch high circular steel collar will be welded to the table and the grill will be inserted securely into that collar.  The collar will also serve as a heat shield.


----------



## Cheryl J

That IS a great idea, roadfix!  I'd love to be a guest at your table for kebabs and drinks.  Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## RPCookin

Very cool idea for a "social" setting.


----------



## roadfix

A little more progress.   Enlarged the hole in the table just enough to seat the Smokey Joe with the steel collar around it (hard to see the collar as it looks like it's part of the grill).    That collar will be welded to the table.    The grill can be pulled out of the collar for cleaning.


----------



## jd_1138

I was out helping my mom at her new place, and I had some leftover T1-11 (a few partial sheets).  I built a neat little BBQ table with a cut out for a small Old Smokey.  I installed some lawnmower wheels so she could move it around.  It's really convenient to go out and sit your phone and the food on the table while grilling.  Can leave it in the table (doesn't get that hot) or sit it on the ground next to the table.


----------



## roadfix

A bit more progress from this morning...   welded the collar to the table.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This is so cool, *roadfix*! I've been following along - and looking outside our window. You see, we have a patio table just like that...and so far I'm not seeing any progress on our table.  Guess you're too busy with the table on your side of this very wide country.  Can't wait until you show us the finished product.


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> You see, we have a patio table just like that...and so far I'm not seeing any progress on our table.  Guess you're too busy with the table on your side of this very wide country.



Well, what you can do in the meantime is to buy a small ceramic charcoal grill that you can safely place in the middle of your patio table.
Many traditional yakiniku restaurants use this method


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> A bit more progress from this morning... welded the collar to the table.


 
This looks precision perfect, RF.  Thank you for sharing your progress. Hoping to see a big party around this table when you're done.


----------



## roadfix

Unless it's an absolute calm day I need to make sure I'm sitting with the wind in my back.    I'll let my guests deal with all the smoke getting in their hair and clothes...  

Actually, I've got some ideas on how to deal with the smoke...


----------



## buckytom

This really is an awesome idea. I'd love a Korean BBQ table like that.

 And on what Med nentioned, you'll definitely need some nd of heat sinking/protection for guests' legs.

I'm always bumping my knees on the thick wooden underside of the table when we go for Korean BBQ. But it's better than being burned.

Their grill box has two metal layers, and a wooden surround.

Good luck finishing your project.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> Well, what you can do in the meantime is to buy a small ceramic charcoal grill that you can safely place in the middle of your patio table.
> Many traditional yakiniku restaurants use this method


This sounds much more doable, seeing as how we still sit at the table and like to use the patio umbrella that goes through the center hole.  Thanks for the suggestion, *rf*.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> The grill will sit lower than what you see here.   I've been enlarging the hole slowly to where I want it.   A one-inch high circular steel collar will be welded to the table and the grill will be inserted securely into that collar.  The collar will also serve as a heat shield.



I have just one question. Wouldn't the heat of the grill transfer to the metal table and make it uncomfortable to put your bare arms on?


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> I have just one question. Wouldn't the heat of the grill transfer to the metal table and make it uncomfortable to put your bare arms on?



There will be some heat transfer, only up to about 3" perimeter surrounding the grill, but not hot enough that you can't lay your hand on it.   I already ran a test a few days ago and actually used a lot more charcoal than I normally would just to see how hot it can get.   The expanded metal table actually helps dissipate heat very quickly.   If the table top were solid metal I wouldn't be able to keep my mug of bier cold.


----------



## roadfix

buckytom said:


> And on what Med nentioned, you'll definitely need some nd of heat sinking/protection for guests' legs.



Thanks, I already addressed that earlier.    I'm using some expanded metal as a surround at the bottom of the grill.


----------



## buckytom

What is expanded metal?


----------



## roadfix

buckytom said:


> what is expanded metal?


----------



## roadfix

We had some rain yesterday so I worked on the project under our covered patio.

Almost done, more pics...


----------



## Just Cooking

Really looking good...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Really looking good...


Ditto! Can't wait to see it in use!


----------



## roadfix

I will fire it up tonight.    I have a small ribeye roast that I will trim down to bite size slices.   Some shiitake and nasubi on the grill as well.


----------



## roadfix

Success!


----------



## Just Cooking

Well done...


----------



## Addie

And a successful even was had by all!!! Wish I had been there with you. The food must have been done to perfection. Not an empty plate to be seen. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## roadfix

Thanks!

Some observations from last night's test run:

It was a calm night so the little smoke we had was never a problem.    The cuts of meat I used last night were not marinated so they did not produce as much smoke.   We used a dipping sauce.
The bronze paint on the collar held up well, although it got a little tacky initially, it seemed well baked and cured by morning. 
It was a cool evening and we were in shorts.   The heat from the bottom of the grill kept our legs nice and warm.  This may be a problem on warmer nights.    I might rig up some kind of a heat shield or experiment by placing an oversized steel bowl beneath the SJ.
There was not a hint of heat transfer to the table. (except for only a 1-inch perimeter around the grill which only got warm to the touch)


----------



## Kayelle

Yet another great job RF!!

I wish you'd dig out all the project pictures of your many cooking masterpieces for your yard, starting with that fabulous pizza oven you made many years ago!! I know the new folks here would love to see them.


----------



## roadfix

Friend just texted me of roadfix at the table from the other night...


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> Yet another great job RF!!




A wrought iron table with a BBQ in the middle. OK.  Lean over?


----------



## Andy M.

Nice work, RF.  Seeing it in use is the final hurdle.


----------



## buckytom

Very cool! 
The table is much larger than I pictured it.

I guess you'll really have to have manners and ask for things to be passed around rather than have a boarding house reach. 

I wonder if there's room to put some kind of ring shaped turntable around the grill?


----------



## roadfix

Thanks for the comments and the safety concerns.

A patio table like that, by design, is somewhat wobbly.   I wish it had legs mounted near the outer perimeter of the table which can eliminate a lot of safety issues by making it more stable and pretty much rock solid, and no chance of a tip over, should someone lean their weight on the edge of the table.    Having said that, I intend to build a simple four-legged, square table frame where this tabletop can be placed on.    I will get rid of the stock decorative legs.

With 4 people gathered at the table passing dishes around to one another can be a bit of a hassle, but this is also true at most any Korean BBQ restaurants if you have a bunch of people sitting around the grill.     Having only 2 people at the table would be most ideal.


----------



## Just Cooking

roadfix said:


> Thanks for the comments and the safety concerns.
> 
> A patio table like that, by design, is somewhat wobbly.   I wish it had legs mounted near the outer perimeter of the table which can eliminate a lot of safety issues by making it more stable and pretty much rock solid, and no chance of a tip over, should someone lean their weight on the edge of the table.    Having said that, *I intend to build a simple four-legged, square table frame where this tabletop can be placed on.    I will get rid of the stock decorative legs.*
> 
> With 4 people gathered at the table passing dishes around to one another can be a bit of a hassle, but this is also true at most any Korean BBQ restaurants if you have a bunch of people sitting around the grill.     Having only 2 people at the table would be most ideal.



Excellent safety idea...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I believe that with more stability built in, you could make that setup  into a profitable side business.  Nice job.  That's quite a skill you have.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## roadfix

Thank you!

But in the meantime I got a new cast iron grate for the Smokey Joe.


----------



## roadfix

I'm trying something a little different this weekend.   I nested a shichirin inside the Smokey Joe.    As you can see the coals will be completely insulated with absolutely no wasted heat, and I'll be using a lot less charcoal too.    I can still use the CI grate on top of the shichirin.

I also picked up a couple of sets of stainless steel chopsticks from a local Asian market.....  all for under $5 total.


----------

